# Ice Pics



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Just a few pics from the two weeks of ice we got. Fingers crossed it's not 2 years until we do it again! Hope everyone got out and enjoyed it.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice pics BT season was short but sweet, here are a few from this year.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Great pic of the sun going down and a better one of the illuminated shanty!


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice pics. Thx for sharing 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

waterbite said:


> Nice pics. Thx for sharing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I tried for some ice cats but didnt get any. Got several bass that we released. Was fun getting out! Southern Ohio Ice fishing last weekend.....boat fishing this weekend!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I will add a few pictures. Short season, but I did manage to get out quite a bit and even fished a couple new places. January 29th was my first (Ohio) trip on the ice for the season so barely a month worth of ice time......


















































































Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

These 2 pictures are my favorite though. Both from the Cadillac area up in Michigan right around New Years......



















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I only got out on the ice once but did catch four walleyes in about two and a half hours.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

OhioMadMan said:


> View attachment 464983
> 
> I only got out on the ice once but did catch four walleyes in about two and a half hours.


Great pics and great fish guys! Which it would have lasted longer! P0


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Just a few pics from the two weeks of ice we got. Fingers crossed it's not 2 years until we do it again! Hope everyone got out and enjoyed it.
> View attachment 464910
> View attachment 464911
> View attachment 464912
> ...


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice pictures Tom! I am up at Put-in-bay right now. Last day today. Ice is going fast. Slow fishing this year. The ice came in quick and caused a big shad kill. Dead shad all over the bottom when I put a camera down. The walleyes were not very hungry. Glad you managed to catch some fish!


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

OhioMadMan said:


> View attachment 464983
> 
> I only got out on the ice once but did catch four walleyes in about two and a half hours.





OhioMadMan said:


> View attachment 464983
> 
> I only got out on the ice once but did catch four walleyes in about two and a half hours.


great pics,what is about jerking fish up thru a hole in ice along with buying and having fun with all of the stuff that goes along with it ?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Been one of the best inland lake I’ve seasons I’ve ever had. Literally fished the same holes for 4 weeks straight. Pulled upwards of 400 keeper crappie through the hole with most being 11” and bigger. Hell of a season.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Been one of the best inland lake I’ve seasons I’ve ever had. Literally fished the same holes for 4 weeks straight. Pulled upwards of 400 keeper crappie through the hole with most being 11” and bigger. Hell of a season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rusty..... Glad to hear you got up to the big pond! If the shad kill was that big, hoping those Sandusky Bay channel cats will be even bigger this year. We have a tourney up there in May. 

HuntinDog.........Impressive crappie!


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Been one of the best inland lake I’ve seasons I’ve ever had. Literally fished the same holes for 4 weeks straight. Pulled upwards of 400 keeper crappie through the hole with most being 11” and bigger. Hell of a season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow you did have a great year.! so much fun getting out and catching fish. everything about ice fishing is fun.great fish and great pics


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Been one of the best inland lake I’ve seasons I’ve ever had. Literally fished the same holes for 4 weeks straight. Pulled upwards of 400 keeper crappie through the hole with most being 11” and bigger. Hell of a season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Very impressive. What part of the state if you don’t mind me asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ditchdigger-was that out of Catawba, Camp Perry, or Crane? Bet that took some time to get a rideable trail? Great picture to put everything in perspective!


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Kenlow1 said:


> Ditchdigger-was that out of Catawba, Camp Perry, or Crane? Bet that took some time to get a rideable trail? Great picture to put everything in perspective!


Actually that was one of the trails out of S.Bass. What a mess!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

ditchdigger said:


> Actually that was one of the trails out of S.Bass. What a mess!


Shove ice and a great Pike! Keep those great pics coming!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

To many to post but here’s a few


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

kraftmatic said:


> Damn. Very impressive. What part of the state if you don’t mind me asking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NE. We are still on them. 5 of us limited yesterday and 6 of us limited today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Only 5 fish on the top side of the ice this ice year! I guess am not a pro like these guys that post al thems fishes! Maybe one day I can be as good as them! I pray one day it will happen! Put your money on the line!😉


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thurs to sunday pib trip pics, also caught a steelhead an sheephead out there


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Saw a boat on the water not too far from where we were ice fishing just a week ago. Our ice went quick down here. Good luck to all of you who are still walking on water! Love the pics!! Spillway fishing down here until she opens up some more.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

My last trip on the ice this year. It was getting very sketchy. Did pull this 27” 8lb hybrid which was fun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EYE MARK (Oct 2, 2009)

Took 7 trips but finally got a eye. 27 inch 7.5 lbs Pymy 2/20 11:15 AM 16fow gold VIBE


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Gotta love the gold vibe! Nice eye!


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

17” from Pymy


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Eye Dr said:


> View attachment 465365
> View attachment 465365
> 17” from Pymy


Measure the fish on a tape then take pic it’s a real nice fish tho!


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

It was measured on a tape. That’s why I said it was 17”.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

When's the feesh fry Jake?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

. Last Monday crane creek.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)




----------

